# What's Your Typing Speed?



## z3r0

So - how many of you are formidable key-tappers? Post your typing speed below. I've used TypingTest.com as a test source. 

Anything below three minutes cannot be considered a serious attempt. Most skilled typing tests you pay to take are at least 3 minutes long.

Mine: English, 3 minutes, The Enchanted Typewriter


----------



## ScottALot

I'm a little tipsy...

EDIT: I'll do three minutes and sober tomorrow... my wrist itches, I had to scratch it like three times during the test.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Jesus im bad


----------



## beers

Noobs!


----------



## strollin

I won't even bother with the test, I know I suck at typing fast.  My kids tease me that for as long as I've been using computers (30+ years), I am a terrible typist.  I always tell them that I don't get paid for how fast I type something, I get paid for knowing what to type!

I earn as much as all 4 of my adult children earn put together.  They all type much faster than I do.


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## diduknowthat

100 adjusted and now I have slightly sore forearms...

Using CM Quickfire Cherry MX blue keyboard


----------



## Darren

Accuracy sucks. Probably could do better if I had a few more whacks at it.

This is with a Microsoft Sidewinder X4, don't need your fancy schmancy mechanical keyboards.


----------



## Jiniix

OP said 3 minutes, scrubs! 
Here comes the excuses:
Didn't look once at the keyboard (actually true)
Cheapest Lenovo OEM work-keyboard known to man (actually true).
Sweaty hands (sorta true).
People around me (definitely true).
Pentium PC with USB1.1 - obviously bottlenecks my hacktyping (not true ).
Dat concentration needs some work.


----------



## Darren

I did 3 minutes and got 96 and then did it again for a higher score and forgot to change it again. Didn't feel like doing it a third time.


----------



## z3r0

Jiniix said:


> OP said 3 minutes, scrubs!



Have to agree with that one. Choose an easy test if you must, but at the very minimum complete a 3 minute test. Typing for 1 minute straight isn't all too uncommon for most people. :good:


----------



## Darren

Fine then. 

I like how this is designed to sell you a typing software but then turns around and tells me I don't need it.


----------



## beers

I never really liked the typingtest.com tests since they go out of their way to use complex words and excessive punctuation.  For things like free typing game.net you get a lot more common verbiage so I feel it's a little closer to realistic typing scenarios.  Plus I like it because my burst speed is always that much higher


----------



## Darren

Yeah there was some pretty excessive punctuation in those passages. I could easily do 100+ without all that.


----------



## beers

strollin said:


> I earn as much as all 4 of my adult children earn put together.  They all type much faster than I do.



Tell them to get a real job


----------



## Darren

The only person I've ever met that's quicker than me is my roommate, and just by a teeny bit. Maybe 5wpm. I still hold it against him.


----------



## bomberboysk

Was averaging around 100wpm but accuracy wasn't that great(~20 mistakes over 3 minutes). Have been off my desktop for so long I'm not used to the full size mechanical keyboard it seems. Probably would type just as fast and be more accurate on my laptop keyboard these days...


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Yeah,  i personally hate my mechanical keyboard. Tge keys are way too high,  and click too much. I prefer membrane switches,  and low keys,  like on my shitty laptop


----------



## G80FTW

I got 63wpm with 5 errors. Which is odd because I have a natural habit of going back to correct my mistakes.  But anyway, I feel the test I did was BS because every other word was capitalized for no reason.

I guess 63 is all I can do with this keyboard. Its a wireless logitech with the touchpad on it so all my right keys are jammed so close together that I end up making alot of mistakes typing with it. Could probably do 70+ at least with a real keyboard.





But, still not bad for taking no typing lessons I suppose   Wish I would have known my typing speed before turning in my resume for an IT job though, probably would have been a nice touch on there. But I dont really consider myself to be a "fast" typist. But I do all my typing without looking at the keyboard so it works well with my job when I have to type addresses from a piece of paper I can type them faster since my eyes dont go back and forth.


EDIT: Tried using my old HP keyboard, but half the keys are missing and the other half dont work :/


----------



## Darren

I hate to sound like an asshole but really if you have any job that interacts with a computer you should be able to touch type without looking at the keyboard at at least 50 wpm. I've seen people at my Dad's office using just their index fingers and it makes me cringe. 

Also I was taught typing 3rd through 6th grade using a keyboard skin to cover it up and you had to get an average of 30wpm to pass the class in sixth grade. That might give me a bias. Typing should definitely be taught in school for at least 2 years. As much as those classes suck, they're very necessary. I gained most of my speed from programming all the time though in high school. I averaged I think 40-45 in 6th grade and was 90ish by the time I left high school. 

Ninja, you'd love my keyboard. High quality membrane keyboard with low profile keys somewhere between the height of a laptop and a regular desktop keyboard.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Darren said:


> I hate to sound like an asshole but really if you have any job that interacts with a computer you should be able to touch type without looking at the keyboard at at least 50 wpm. I've seen people at my Dad's office using just their index fingers and it makes me cringe.
> 
> Also I was taught typing 3rd through 6th grade using a keyboard skin to cover it up and you had to get an average of 30wpm to pass the class in sixth grade. That might give me a bias. Typing should definitely be taught in school for at least 2 years. As much as those classes suck, they're very necessary. I gained most of my speed from programming all the time though in high school. I averaged I think 40-45 in 6th grade and was 90ish by the time I left high school.
> 
> Ninja, you'd love my keyboard. High quality membrane keyboard with low profile keys somewhere between the height of a laptop and a regular desktop keyboard.



We were required to take typing classes in 3-5. However it was pretty much useless. I type considerably faster with actual typing,  not strange capitalizations and unnecessary commas. 

Also,  what keyboard do you have? Im in the market for a new one. Looking at the Razer deathstalker,  or whatever the flat one is called,  but those are scissor switches,  so thats a nogo.  Cant find a good,  non squeaky membrane keyboard.  I really like the ones at school,  but they fall apart super easy,  and squeak a lot.  They're some Dell Ergo ones from 2009.


----------



## z3r0

Darren said:


> I've seen people at my Dad's office using just their index fingers and it makes me cringe.



My dad still suffers from hen-peck syndrome...even sixteen years later.


----------



## Darren

ninjabubbles3 said:


> We were required to take typing classes in 3-5. However it was pretty much useless. I type considerably faster with actual typing,  not strange capitalizations and unnecessary commas.
> 
> Also,  what keyboard do you have? Im in the market for a new one. Looking at the Razer deathstalker,  or whatever the flat one is called,  but those are scissor switches,  so thats a nogo.  Cant find a good,  non squeaky membrane keyboard.  I really like the ones at school,  but they fall apart super easy,  and squeak a lot.  They're some Dell Ergo ones from 2009.



Microsoft Sidewinder X4, they look a little hard to find now though. Probably stopped making them. It's not... silent per se, but it's definitely no louder than a standard keyboard.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Darren said:


> Microsoft Sidewinder X4, they look a little hard to find now though. Probably stopped making them. It's not... silent per se, but it's definitely no louder than a standard keyboard.



Yeah, looks like I have to find something else. Over 200 dollars right now

I do believe that this is the same one at school, or maybe its a newer version.

http://store.hp.com/webapp/wcs/stor...ccessories-88342--1/hp-classic-wired-keyboard

Maybe I'll pick one up.


----------



## Darren

There's a huge difference between the quality of my keyboard and something like that. I used that keyboard in HS and the difference is night and day. I don't know keyboards that well but I bet if you looked around you could find a good keyboard for around 50 bucks or so. The X4 was only 60-70 new I think. Sucks they stopped making 'em.


----------



## beers

Eh I've found the keyboard usually doesn't make a huge difference unless it's one smashed together like the K400 where the keys aren't standard sized.

I am using a stock Dell one at work that is just the default they bundle with systems, if anything I'm as fast or faster than my K350 at home on it.


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> Eh I've found the keyboard usually doesn't make a huge difference unless it's one smashed together like the K400 where the keys aren't standard sized.
> 
> I am using a stock Dell one at work that is just the default they bundle with systems, if anything I'm as fast or faster than my K350 at home on it.



I definitely got faster when I got my Sidewinder by about 5-10wpm. It's not a huge difference and I'm more recommending it for comfort and overall feel than actual speed.


----------



## fastdude

90 adjusted at 1 minute and 73 adjusted at 3 minutes. Also the 1 minute run was Aesop's Fables which I found easier than the baseball one.


----------



## tylerjrb

i can only manage about 60-70 lol, i don't think ive used a computer at work ever and i don't do much typing while at home. Could be better, how to manage over 100 wpm :0. I make too many mistakes.


----------



## lincsman

On the typingtest.com I scored adjusted 42 WPM, using a logitech G15 gaming keyboard.


----------

